# Amazon kindle fire



## Kenzhkr (Jul 30, 2019)

I bought an amazon kindle fire a year ago but I only used it for about a month. I don’t know whether it ran out of charge or it was switched off but it won’t turn on. I tried to charge it but it won’t charge.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

See if this article helps : https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/kindle-critical-battery-error


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

Sometimes devices can take a few moments to start charging when the battery has died. How long did you leave the Kindle to charge?


----------

